# Model Contest



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let you know that CARiD has just become way sexier since we have revived our Model of the Month contest for 2012. 
From now you can check out all the beautiful entries we got for Jan 2012 at Model Of The Month | Car Accessories Blog. 
So check out the girls’ pics and vote for your fave model!


----------

